# Crooked legs on baby buck



## lisatn (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a little "runt" buck that was the 4th out of quads to be born a week ago, he was really tiny and wasn't certain he would make it. I had to hold him up to nurse every couple of hours for the first few days and then he got strong enough to hobble around and nurse himself. 
The problem is his legs, they were really bent up when he was born and I gave him a finger tip of the Vit E/Selinium gel the 1st and 2nd day (he was a lb at best) then when he started hobbling around I backed off hoping his legs would straighten out, he has gotten alot stronger but not straighter. He looks like a praying Mantis walking on his hooves but knees stiffly bent, back legs are great.
My vet was concerned about giving him a BoSe shot since he had the gel so I was wondering if I should splint his legs with vet rap or any other suggestions?

Lisa LoCurto
Fields of Grace Nigerians
MyNigerianDwarfs.com
Sevierville, TN


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like contracted tendons -- I would give him time to straighten out on his own. You can exercise the muscles and stretch out the tendons a couple times a day to aid in the process.


----------



## lisatn (Jan 10, 2010)

I will rub his legs down, thanks for the reply! Would you advise giving him the BoSe shot or waiting?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no because BoSe doesnt help with contracted tendons and usually selenium deficiency is noticed in the rear legs not the front.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree........Bracing them will help .... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a selenium deficient triplet.... we splinted his legs with cardboard strips cut to fit from beneath the knee down to the hoof and wrapped with vet wrap here are some pics.... we rewrapped his legs 2x a day for a week and his legs straightened out perfectly.


----------



## lisatn (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I rubbed his little legs and then he took off hoping all over on his funny little legs. I am so glad he has a good chance of straightening up as we are pretty bonded with all the time we have spent together (his brother is pretty wild and I need to devote some attention his way!) His legs are very stiffly bent at the knee so I don't know if splinting them would be possible. I would attach a photo but don't see how to on here. The little triplet is beautiful were his legs stiffly bent?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

lisatn said:


> Thanks for the replies, I rubbed his little legs and then he took off hoping all over on his funny little legs. I am so glad he has a good chance of straightening up as we are pretty bonded with all the time we have spent together (his brother is pretty wild and I need to devote some attention his way!) His legs are very stiffly bent at the knee so I don't know if splinting them would be possible. I would attach a photo but don't see how to on here. The little triplet is beautiful were his legs stiffly bent?


Here is a picture of him when he was born without the splints.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> no because BoSe doesnt help with contracted tendons and usually selenium deficiency is noticed in the rear legs not the front.


I disagree.. My experience has been that BoSe is *great* for contracted tendons and crooked legged babies.. I had one this year with both front legs bowed outward (like, out to the sides) at the knees, but I figured it would straighten itself out so I didn't do anything.. Well, a couple of weeks later, I noticed she was still bowed out, so I finally gave her a shot of BoSe to see if it would help.

Her legs were straight **the next day**.


----------



## julievilla96 (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been Having a Hard time with a Few baby goats that are born with cuts on there rear legs so the drag themselves everywhere and cant reach the mother to feed themselves any helpful advice please? will they be able to make it if we keep feeding them ourselves and will there rear legs eventually straighten out?


----------

